# How to limit the band width usage?



## jronald (Feb 3, 2009)

Within a LAN, if I don't limit the band widht usage when do
"pkd_add -r" or "port". Others will complain.


----------



## hydra (Feb 3, 2009)

You will probably need to use a firewall with some prioritization (QoS). A good start would be to read:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls-pf.html


----------

